# Serialisierung auf nen FTP



## thomas.g (6. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

Ich verzweifle derzeit, da ich ein Applet schreiben muss welches per Serialisierung ein Objekt auf den FTP schreibt.

Dafür habe ich diese Methode geschrieben:


```
public static void save(Messages m, URL base) {
        try {
            URL newU = new URL(base.getProtocol(),base.getHost(),base.getPort(),base.getPath()+"messages.m");
            ObjectOutputStream oos = new ObjectOutputStream(newU.openConnection().getOutputStream());
            oos.writeObject(m);
            oos.close();
        } catch(Exception e){
           e.printStackTrace();
        }
}
```

Das Messages Objekt ist das Objekt welches Serialisiert werden soll und die variable "base" entspricht der URL die man mit der Methode "getCodeBase" vom Applet erhählt.

Wieso krieg ich da immer einen Fehler und warum schreibt er mir keine Datei names messages.m auf den FTP Server?

thx, thomas


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Mrz 2006)

weil ftp was anderes ist als http?

und man mit http ohne weitere Tricks (webdav) nichts "schreiben" kann?


----------



## flanker (7. Mrz 2006)

So ungefähr sollte dein URL aussehen:

```
URL url = new URL("ftp://user:password@server/outputPath");
```

gegebenenfalls user und password maskieren, z. B.:

```
URLEncoder.encode(user, "UTF-8")
URLEncoder.encode(passwd, "UTF-8")
```


----------

